# btitish tv channels



## thomas grace 46 (Nov 24, 2014)

hi does anyone know if i realigen my sat dish is it possible for me to get my bbc and itv channels back again. ive been lookin at sat dish meters on ebay and woz gonna have a go doing it myself.

thanks thomas


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The free to air, UK TV channel like BBC and ITV are only on one group of satellites - the Astra 2 group at 28 east.

If you are in an area of Spain that, since Feb 2014 has been unable to receive them, then it is that your dish is too small to receive these channels on their new satellites.

No amount of realigning to other satellites will get those subscription-free and unencrypted channels back.

(You could always move to the Valencia and Costa Blanca area where the signals are as strong as ever!)

But, with the right satellite receiver, and a bit of illegal hacking into encrypted "not for public signals", and able to cope with changing access codes every few months (or weeks!), and live with the possibility that the system may go more secure at anytime, you may be able to receive BBC channels and ITV1 from another satellite... systems that is used for feeds for the UK freeview system, and is not for public use, hence why it is encrypted.

UK and BBC Channels on Intelsat 907 at 27.5 West. BBC SATBACK.


----------



## thomas grace 46 (Nov 24, 2014)

thank you for your reply


----------



## thomas grace 46 (Nov 24, 2014)

hi thanks for the info.im in fuengirola and my dish sizes is 1.2mtrs is this still to small.


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

On a scale of Jodrell Bank too small. It is not too small for the encrypted signals mentioned though.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

thomas grace 46 said:


> hi thanks for the info.im in fuengirola and my dish sizes is 1.2mtrs is this still to small.


For the free to air unencrypted BBC ITV from the Astra 2 group - yes.
Reception reports say 2.4m dishes don't receive the signals in that area, and even reports of a 4m dish struggling.

But for the other system, an 80x85cm dish should be fine.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If you have reasonable internet you can watch freeview on FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION its free.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Many reports of Filmon suffering at the moment - too many people using it in certain areas and it doesn't work. Other areas fine though.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Or either buy a satellite box which will enable you to receive BBC and a few other channels plus a dish.
Or if you can't do it yourself get a reputable company to do it for you at a cost of around 300 euros.
You do need to put in new codes every few months. We've had our system for a couple of months without needing to change anything yet and it is apparently very simple to do so.

But no amount of realigning your dish in the Fuengirola area will enable you to receive BBC.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Many reports of Filmon suffering at the moment - too many people using it in certain areas and it doesn't work. Other areas fine though.


And of course for international football matches you need to tune in at least an hour before transmission of coverage starts.
We used to use Filmon but got tired of the freezing and cut-outs.
We are just delighted with our sat system as we watch a lot of BBC4 output. Just love those foreign thrillers on Saturday nights. A new series of the French one, 'Spiral', started last night.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Just love those foreign thrillers on Saturday nights. A new series of the French one, 'Spiral', started last night.


Thanks for the tip, I love that series. Torrent downloading as we speak. :evil:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Filmon continues to be fine for us and we don't have huge web speeds.
From what I can gather it's not too many people using filmon as such that is a problem but it's more overbooking of ISPs. More of a general congestion of the internet and a slow down of your speed.

Although there have been some issues with the source material, ie none of the bbcs will work but all other channels do but there is not much you can do about that.

It could be the wifi or your CPU too.


----------



## thomas grace 46 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for there help and replys


----------



## smiggy (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd also like to mention the demise of Spanish fta channels on satellite in the UK.Andalucia tv ceased to broadcast on the 1st of January, yet another channel gone :-(


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

smiggy said:


> I'd also like to mention the demise of Spanish fta channels on satellite in the UK.Andalucia tv ceased to broadcast on the 1st of January, yet another channel gone :-(


You can still watch it online though, and all the programmes are available "a la carta". AFAIK, unlike UK channels there are no territorial restrictions.

Canal Sur Directo


----------

